# Colorado..



## vanskills (Nov 17, 2010)

So my best friend (licensed journeymen) went down to the local to join and they told him "find a new career" 

LOL...wtf :thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

vanskills said:


> So my best friend (licensed journeymen) went down to the local to join and they told him "find a new career"
> 
> LOL...wtf :thumbup:


I think his timing might be off a few years. What was he doing when work was good?
Do you guys have a big city in your area or was it a suitcase local??


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

2006 / 2007 would have been a nice time to make the change...


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

vanskills said:


> So my best friend (licensed journeymen) went down to the local to join and they told him "find a new career"
> 
> LOL...wtf :thumbup:


LOL :no:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Al13Cu29 said:


> LOL :no:


Oh! Hi there, yep, we're going to do our best to put Johhny ComeLately to work, screw our own members. Get in line.

BTW, Johnny Comelately signs right behind the last guy who signed on Book 1. That's how it works here. I must also remark its tough to get a license in the state, and there's no such thing as a helper or mechanic.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Oh! Hi there, yep, we're going to do our best to put Johhny ComeLately to work, screw our own members. Get in line.
> 
> BTW, Johnny Comelately signs right behind the last guy who signed on Book 1. That's how it works here. I must also remark its tough to get a license in the state, and there's no such thing as a helper or mechanic.


You got that right.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's not like the local would be doing him a favor letting him join. Being last on the list of a lot of out of work people and paying dues doesn't do anything for him. Might as well wait till times are good then join. So that local basicaly has it's head up it's ass.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I may be totally out of line with this comment, but here goes anyway.
This guy must be a troll. He asked about the masters test "voltage drop", then came back the next day and said he passed it real easy. Do they test during the week? They don't here. They only test on Saturdays. I think he made it all up?
According to his posts, he tested on a weekday.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> They only test on Saturdays. I think he made it all up?
> According to his posts, he tested on a weekday.


I have taken masters on every day of the week except Sunday.

I think I posted this before but when I tried to join the IBEW 1st time, I was told I should look into another trade.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I may be totally out of line with this comment, but here goes anyway.
> This guy must be a troll. He asked about the masters test "voltage drop", then came back the next day and said he passed it real easy. Do they test during the week? They don't here. They only test on Saturdays. I think he made it all up?
> According to his posts, he tested on a weekday.


State of Colorado outsources the tests to a testing company. They have two test times a day, six days a week.


----------

